# What size am I?



## pat_martin (Oct 17, 2010)

Avid mountain biker here getting a road bike. I am looking at the le champion fire and the le champion ti heat. I am 6' 4" with a 34" inseam. What size do you think i would be? will the 59 in the ti heat fit or will it be too small? thanks for your input


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

pat_martin said:


> Avid mountain biker here getting a road bike. I am looking at the le champion fire and the le champion ti heat. I am 6' 4" with a 34" inseam. What size do you think i would be? will the 59 in the ti heat fit or will it be too small? thanks for your input



I won't comment on what size you should get but I venture to guess your cycling inseam is much greater than 34" Cycling inseam is not pants inseam, Place a book between your legs and push it up as far as you can... Mark that spot on the wall and measure to the floor.

I'm 5'7" and my cycling inseam is 31"


----------



## pat_martin (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks for the info make that 35 3/4" inseam


----------



## Rovah (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO

Use the calculator. It'll get you much closer to the ballpark.


----------



## stickney (Jul 28, 2005)

Rovah said:


> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO
> 
> Use the calculator. It'll get you much closer to the ballpark.


This is a good start.

Use a level for the inseam measurement, improves the accuracy.


----------

